# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Cases frm today's sheriff court session

## Nwicker60

Man is alleged to have had 
 offensive weapon in public

A THURSO man has been accused of carrying an offensive weapon in the town.
James Alexander Brims, 38, made no plea or declaration when he appeared 
from custody on petition, in private, at Wick Sheriff Court today.
Brims,38, is also facing three additional charges of assault and disorderly behaviour.
He was released on bail pending further inquiry.

Denies indecency charges

A MAN has denied three charges of indecent behaviour.
William John Loughlin, of 2 Altree Place, Ayr, tendered the plea when he 
appeared from custody.
The offences are alleged to have occurred in a house in Wick between
August 15, 2005 and December 21, 2012.
Loughlin, 57, was granted conditional bail and will return to court for his trial on
April 4.

 Threatening or abusive behaviour alleged

A WICK man is to stand trial on a charge of threatening or abusive behaviour.
Johnston Heath, 47, of 19 Kennedy Terrace, Wick, pleaded not guilty when 
he appeared from custody.   
The charge alleges that he shouted at two people in garden
 ground betwen 17 and 19  Kennedy Terrace, yesterday.
Heath was released on bail, pending his trial on April 4.

----------

